# Setting A Diesel Dz-7023



## eelpie (Sep 23, 2009)

A friend has left his DZ-7023 with me so that I could change the battery and get his watch going.

Changing the battery was snap, not unlike any four-screw Casio.

Setting it is another matter, as the watch has six buttons, and none seem to do the trick.

If someone has experience with this watch or a manual for this watch, I'd appreciate instructions on setting it . . .


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Try this page, it links to instructions for most models of Diesel watches in several languages:

Diesel Instructions


----------

